# Can I wait & wether buckling after I breed him?



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

I have an 8 week old Alpine buckling that is already outgrown other kids born a month earlier. I want to eventually wether him & use him as a pack goat, I think he will be a good size boy. I would like to breed him once to my does to hopefully get some more larger future pack goats. Is there any problem with waiting & breeding him once & then wethering him? Would it negatively affect his personality later? I would either burzizzo him or have the vet do it surgically.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

You can wether him later. Expect a somewhat more intense response to does in heat, though, than from an earlier wethered goat.


----------

